# Nunchaku Video



## Monadnock (Sep 12, 2007)

Saw this on YouTube. Although it may make some traditionalists a little squeemish, I still thought it looked pretty cool!


----------



## chinto (Sep 13, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> Saw this on YouTube. Although it may make some traditionalists a little squeemish, I still thought it looked pretty cool!


 

yep, I gota say it is not that impresive to me.   I do have to admit I do not like the nunchuku as a weapon really... and that is when its trained with and used properly.. this was just sad.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 13, 2007)

I will keep to traditional methods that have a lot more basis.  Though flashy and pleasing to the eye its just not my thing.


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree that there has to remain a level or practicality, but at the same time there is something to be said for having that level of dexterity.

I don't think it would be as easy to run the same combinations with a heavy pair of wooden nunchaku, but some of that motion may work.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> I agree that there has to remain a level or practicality, but at the same time there is something to be said for having that level of dexterity.
> 
> I don't think it would be as easy to run the same combinations with a heavy pair of wooden nunchaku, but some of that motion may work.


but what he is showing is much more flash than budo because of the approach.  There are plenty of kobudo masters that could do the very same thing with heavy nunchaku.


----------



## thardey (Sep 14, 2007)

Fantastic juggling.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry, i can't get into that stuff.  The chucks he was using looked like toys and I can't respect an adult who plays with toy weapons.  At least have the self respect to use realistic, heavy weaponry.

I couldn't stop thinking that one sweep with a long staff would send his pretty nunchakus clattering all over the room.  There is absolutely ZERO application in what he was doing.  It was pure show, regardless of the dexterity involved.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 14, 2007)

Whenever I see people beating their backs and ribs with nunchaku, I think of those old PBS documentaries I watched as a kid showing people praying while beating their backs with whips, causing bloody lashes to appear on their backs.
Bottom line for flashy nunchaku: why are you beating yourself?


AoG


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 15, 2007)

These may not be as flashy but these have true power.  This is Shihan Nishiuchi of the Matayoshi Kobudo lineage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APTur6EEqaY&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJkjtHXCfTA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> These may not be as flashy but these have true power. This is Shihan Nishiuchi of the Matayoshi Kobudo lineage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APTur6EEqaY&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJkjtHXCfTA&mode=related&search=


 
Thank you for these videos brandon.  I've been looking for good examples of traditional nunchaku kata in order to see what it is actually like.  I like the basic simplicity of the technique and the lack of uberflash.


----------



## crushing (Sep 15, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I will keep to traditional methods that have a lot more basis. Though flashy and pleasing to the eye its just not my thing.


 
We have a phrase in my class we use call "needless gamer spinning" for excessive unnecessary movement of a weapon.

One day after a class we were discussing two people choosing weapons from a table and which person may seem more intimidating.  The first person picks up a weapon and spins it all over the place and does a bunch of fancy looking stuff.  The second person picks up a weapon, looks at it, feels its weight and balance and says, "This will do."

Thanks Mr. Fisher, for those videos.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 15, 2007)

Your very welcome.  I will try to film the one I do from Shoshin Nagamine its a bit different more swining strikes but pure power.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 15, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Thank you for these videos brandon. I've been looking for good examples of traditional nunchaku kata in order to see what it is actually like. I like the basic simplicity of the technique and the lack of uberflash.


 

I'll second that thought.  This is something I can respect


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I'll second that thought. This is something I can respect


 

I will third it OK


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks glad I could help


----------



## chinto (Sep 15, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Thank you for these videos brandon. I've been looking for good examples of traditional nunchaku kata in order to see what it is actually like. I like the basic simplicity of the technique and the lack of uberflash.


 

yep people who know how to use a weapon are not interested in flash, just getting the job done efficently so they survive the encounter.

I do not particulerly like the nunchuku, I think it is the least effective and efficent of the kobudo/kobujitsu weapons, but it can be effective if used properly and with a lot of skill.... just wount be as good a weapon as most of the others I think.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 16, 2007)

One of the things that I like about the traditional kobudo weapons is that they go through such a range of implements that if you need to improvise a weapon, you have a pretty good idea of how to use it effectively.  The nunchaku is basically a flail.  Think about all of the objects that could qualify.

I have nothing against your analysis.  In fact, I find myself agreeing.  However, I think you can find some use in learning it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 16, 2007)

I personally enjoy the nunchaku however I agree is not the most verstitle weapon in the arsenal.  However there are several grappling techniques that can be used with it against some other weapons and against a empty hand attack.


----------



## chinto (Sep 17, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> One of the things that I like about the traditional kobudo weapons is that they go through such a range of implements that if you need to improvise a weapon, you have a pretty good idea of how to use it effectively. The nunchaku is basically a flail. Think about all of the objects that could qualify.
> 
> I have nothing against your analysis. In fact, I find myself agreeing. However, I think you can find some use in learning it.


 

oh I know how to use the weapon some. Just do not like the weapon. I prefer the bo and kama and eku and tekko  and sai to it ..


----------



## chinto (Sep 17, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I personally enjoy the nunchaku however I agree is not the most verstitle weapon in the arsenal. However there are several grappling techniques that can be used with it against some other weapons and against a empty hand attack.


 

true... I just prefer the other weapons in genreal....


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 17, 2007)

chinto said:


> true... I just prefer the other weapons in genreal....


I can definetly respect that.


----------



## chinto (Oct 8, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I can definetly respect that.


 

cool, I know that for some reason people like Bruce Lee were facinated by the nunchuku.. I personaly am not sure why some people find flails so interesting.


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 9, 2007)

chinto said:


> cool, I know that for some reason people like Bruce Lee were facinated by the nunchuku.. I personaly am not sure why some people find flails so interesting.


 
To each their own, maybe?


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> These may not be as flashy but these have true power.  This is Shihan Nishiuchi of the Matayoshi Kobudo lineage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APTur6EEqaY&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJkjtHXCfTA&mode=related&search=



Oh!  Practical nunchaku!  Thank you, sir!


----------



## thardey (Oct 9, 2007)

chinto said:


> cool, I know that for some reason people like Bruce Lee were facinated by the nunchuku.. I personaly am not sure why some people find flails so interesting.



I like the physics of it -- a "force multiplier". But I agree, it's not that effective of a weapon, overall, and I use the heavy-duty red oak ones. Very traditional. The flashy ones are nothing more than juggling.

I'd take chucks over a knife, and rank it perhaps even with a bo, depending on the situation, (how much room you have to swing, mostly), and the practitioner,  but it's no match for a sword, unless you take them by surprise, nor would I want to pit them against a skilled escrimador, they're a primarily aggressive weapon, with little defensive capability (similar to a knife).


----------



## harlan (Oct 9, 2007)

They are an introduction to 'flexible' weapons.



chinto said:


> .. I personaly am not sure why some people find flails so interesting.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 9, 2007)

My guess about Bruce Lee (and probably other actors) use of nunchaku is simple...  They look impressive on film.  They're solid enough and visible enough to be seen, they're exciting and they move fast... but they're not so long or fast that they "disappear" in use.  Why did they become so popular for demonstrations and such?  Well... to start with, Bruce used 'em!  Then a lot of the reasons for film use apply -- and there's the simple fact that they lend themselves to some pretty flashy & exciting demos, too.


----------



## chinto (Oct 9, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> To each their own, maybe?


 

ohh with out a doubt.. just that flail weapons have never been nearly as effective as some would have you beleave in combat...


----------



## chinto (Oct 9, 2007)

thardey said:


> I like the physics of it -- a "force multiplier". But I agree, it's not that effective of a weapon, overall, and I use the heavy-duty red oak ones. Very traditional. The flashy ones are nothing more than juggling.
> 
> I'd take chucks over a knife, and rank it perhaps even with a bo, depending on the situation, (how much room you have to swing, mostly), and the practitioner, but it's no match for a sword, unless you take them by surprise, nor would I want to pit them against a skilled escrimador, they're a primarily aggressive weapon, with little defensive capability (similar to a knife).


 

I would rank a bo much higher as an efficent and effective weapon agenst just about any weapon. historicaly most swordsman from every culture tended to try and stay away from good staff men! ( ya in europe and asia and any where else you want to look....)  but  as far as ranking it about the same as a knife, well to a point, but they are a lot easier to take away from some one then a knife is to take from a good knife man... but like an axe you are right they are a weapon that agression is a good thing to have in use of, but a really good chuck man told me long ago " in a real fight 2 or 3 strikes with the chucks after hiding them as long as I can for suprise and if its not over throw em and go empty hand!"  He was and still is I am sure better with them then I will ever be!  a good bo or kama or maybe eku or even sai  before the nunchuku any day for me thanks!


----------



## chinto (Oct 9, 2007)

harlan said:


> They are an introduction to 'flexible' weapons.


 

ehh yes and no on that. I do not thing that they handle like say the chinese steel whip/chain  or the rope and dart.
I would also tend to say that in general the flexible weapons are not as effective in most situations as most other weapons are.  In most situations there is efectivly a teligraphing of strikes with them as they are flexable and fallow the arms movements.  that is not to say that some weapons like the manrikigusari are not effective in some situations, but they tend to be more specialized and special perpouse in nature I think.


----------



## chinto (Oct 10, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> My guess about Bruce Lee (and probably other actors) use of nunchaku is simple... They look impressive on film. They're solid enough and visible enough to be seen, they're exciting and they move fast... but they're not so long or fast that they "disappear" in use. Why did they become so popular for demonstrations and such? Well... to start with, Bruce used 'em! Then a lot of the reasons for film use apply -- and there's the simple fact that they lend themselves to some pretty flashy & exciting demos, too.


 

yep that is true, he would have liked the 'flash' and exotic nature of the weapon on the screen... like you said very exciting and well adaptible to screen and demonstrations too.  I know for instance Kama do not win now or even years ago usualy in weapons kata as, well, most of the judges I think had no clue what the weapon was capable of or what the traditional kama kata were showing.  ( I personaly hate the 13 inch long holed aluminium kama with out any edge)  our dojo if you do a demo or compititon kata with kama you use sharp steel  real kama. ( for training you put duct tape on the edge to make any cuts a lot less serious... you can still get cut if you are not very carefull though!!)  but there is not the theatrical flash to the kama that there is to say the nunchuku or even the bo, and the judges have a better idea of what the sai and tunfa are for I guess... ( me I dont do turnements really but my sensei has and some of our dansha have and said kama like say the kata chinto dont tend to win as the judges do not understand the kata or in the case of the kama how the weapon works or is used.)


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 10, 2007)

chinto said:


> ohh with out a doubt.. just that flail weapons have never been nearly as effective as some would have you beleave in combat...


 
Hmm, I don't see why. They've been used in civilizations all across the globe.


----------



## chinto (Oct 11, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> Hmm, I don't see why. They've been used in civilizations all across the globe.


 

simple, you must effectivly tellegraph where the weapon is headed by the nature of any flail weapon.  that is why the "morgan stern" ( ball and chain) was never really populer in europe and I would submit that the nunchuku was not as populer a weapon with any one who had a choice in asia.. ( the same would I submit be true of any flail weapon anywhere.)
It is almost imposible to faint or otherwise misdirect with a flail weapon in genreal.  That is not to say that a flail is not better then nothing by far, but not my first choice. History seems to indicate that most would agree with me.  
In Europe as in Asia none flail weapons far  out numberd and were selected far more often by most combatents then a flail weapon.  I would submit that there is a major reason for this; namely that none flail weapons were more effective in combat.


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 11, 2007)

chinto said:


> It is almost imposible to faint or otherwise misdirect with a flail weapon in genreal.


 
While I agree that the flail may not be the first choice of weapons, I do not necessarily agree with that statement.


----------



## Zero (Oct 14, 2007)

Nunchuku is one of the weapons I train with so I always appreciate the skill involved in pulling off even flashy moves but although not knocking the guy, as it was a great show (but also weird and spaced-out!!!), I can't really get into aluminium/light-weight chuks etc.

Although a lot of the moves, in fact all can be performed with standard hard-wood nunchuku and at speed, some moves are not practical if the weapons were to be used in combat - be it now or back in the day when they were supposedly implemented.  The hand/wrist swivels look quick but I always was dubious of these kind of moves as if you made contact with an opponents weapon - bo or whatever - or even part of an attacker in all probability you would loose your nunchuk as you are not holding onto it at all, it's just flicking/wrapping around your outstretched hand.

On the ability of the chuks against other weapons, as said below, it depends on the environment.  Relatively close, tight quatres they are effective but in good honest training and sparring against bo practitioners and wooden katanas I generally find it hard to actually get in and use them to effect.  I have also generally been able to break up and 'knock down' a chuk weilding 'opponent' when training with the staff - but weapons of similar reach or shorter such as knives and even sais I am more happier to square off against.


----------

